# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Thumbs up Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 17.01 Released - 16 April 2018

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions  Present and Next Generation Tool   *Update # 33*  *What is New ?*  Lenovo *
 Added Following Lenovo Models with the Following Support
 Reset FRP, Format FS, Repair IMEI,Wipe/Backup/Restore Security*  *Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703F**Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703N* *Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703X* *Lenovo TAB4 Plus TB-8704F* *Lenovo TAB4 Plus TB-8704X**Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703F**Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703L**Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703X*  * Asus 
Added Following ASUS Models with the Following Support Reset FRP, Repair IMEI, Format FS*  *Asus Zenfone Max (M1) ZB555KL [MSM 8917]**Asus Zenfone Max (M1) ZB555KL [MSM 8937]* * Xiaomi *  *Added Redmi 5 New ID For MI Account Removal**Added Redmi 5 Test Point Image**Added Mi A1 Test Point Image* *Vivo  
Added Following Vivo Models with the Following Support* * Reset FRP, Format FS, Wipe/Backup/Restore Security***  *Vivo Y53**Vivo Y55**Vivo Y55a**Vivo Y55s* *LYF 
Added* *LYF Earth 2* *with the Following Support* * Reset FRP, Format FS, Wipe/Backup/Restore Security** * * ZTE** 
Added Following ZTE Models with the Following Support* * Reset FRP, Format FS, Wipe/Backup/Restore Security, Backup / Flash Firmware***  *ZTE Blade A0622**ZTE Blade V8Q V0840*   *Added Many More ZTE, Asus, GM Unbrick Firmwares*  *WARNING : IMEI        Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this        Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by        using this Function. * *No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.*** * No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.**  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* ** **

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم عالمتابعة حبيبي_

----------


## Barzakh

Comment Activer UAT 17.01

----------


## mohamed73

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Barzakh
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Comment Activer UAT 17.01   اكتب بالعربية اخي_  *اعلان:  						 					                 	الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*_
اما بخصوص سؤالك  هده قائمة الموزعين الخاصة ب_ _UAT   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _

----------

